# Signed-up for a new class



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

The Ukrainian Orthodox Church we go to (rarely) is finally offering classes learning basic/intermediate Kozak shashka arts (close to fencing but a lot more painful for attacker, I don't know what else to call it), this class finally accepts females, unfortunately I'm the only female so far.

Very similar moves to this (video below), I have a few basics down but still a very long way to go and my shashka (blade) is a lot more curved. Hopefully, I won't accidentally cut off my nose, but thankfully we go slow at first and practice with wooden "blades" the first couple of months haha

P.S. This will make me go to church more often, the priest joked when I signed-up


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Forget the knife. Use this and a mason jar of horik to discourage unwanted males at your all female get togethers.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice work TG glad to read and see. These are some of the things you can only prep yourself for. And when you train, do so with determination. But try not to hurt anyone.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

This is how I deal with fencers.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Nice work TG glad to read and see. These are some of the things you can only prep yourself for. And when you train, do so with determination. But try not to hurt anyone.


Thanks, I'll be using a wooden Kozak Klytch (blade) for the first 2 months, everyone will be safe  My first class is in 30 min, bringing my girls to watch


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> This is how I deal with fencers.
> 
> View attachment 7038


OMG Danny, I love that!! hahaha


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

That ought to keep the damn kids off your lawn!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

And keep the lawn mowed at the same time!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hahaha


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

In my experience, there is always one person who is hyper aggressive in Martial arts classes, leads to injuries and such


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Do you have the singing down pat yet TorontoGal? LOL


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Is this where they teach the scrotum carving classes?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

That was painful, might not be able to move tomorrow. Everything I do while working out does not compare to tonight's exercises at all... I'm in good shape but tonight's class was insane, I have to do more strength training to keep up with the men. 
We also had to pray before and after class  Thankfully, we didn't have to sing


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Are you going to do the same hairdo as the guys in the vid?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Are you going to do the same hairdo as the guys in the vid?


No! very funny


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> The Ukrainian Orthodox Church we go to (rarely) is finally offering classes learning basic/intermediate Kozak shashka arts (close to fencing but a lot more painful for attacker, I don't know what else to call it), this class finally accepts females, unfortunately I'm the only female so far.
> 
> Very similar moves to this (video below), I have a few basics down but still a very long way to go and my shashka (blade) is a lot more curved. Hopefully, I won't accidentally cut off my nose, but thankfully we go slow at first and practice with wooden "blades" the first couple of months haha
> 
> P.S. This will make me go to church more often, the priest joked when I signed-up


HOLY Shinola --- I'll give you all the distance you want!


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> The Ukrainian Orthodox Church we go to (rarely) is finally offering classes learning basic/intermediate Kozak shashka arts (close to fencing but a lot more painful for attacker, I don't know what else to call it), this class finally accepts females, unfortunately I'm the only female so far.
> 
> Very similar moves to this (video below), I have a few basics down but still a very long way to go and my shashka (blade) is a lot more curved. Hopefully, I won't accidentally cut off my nose, but thankfully we go slow at first and practice with wooden "blades" the first couple of months haha
> 
> P.S. This will make me go to church more often, the priest joked when I signed-up


That was awesome..damn...do they teach these swords to kozka girls?
If yes..plz link the Kozak dating site!! :lol:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Zed said:


> That was awesome..damn...do they teach these swords to kozka girls?
> If yes..plz link the Kozak dating site!! :lol:


There is no real Kozak dating site, you have to be vetted by the girls' father and whatever other male relatives available on hand, I don't recommend it :lol:


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> There is no real Kozak dating site, you have to be vetted by the girls' father and whatever other male relatives available on hand, I don't recommend it :lol:


If that means I've to prove myself in shaska fight..i'm better be a bachelor then!! ::saber::


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When you are done are you going to siege us on horseback and then sack Rome?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Zed said:


> If that means I've to prove myself in shaska fight..i'm better be a bachelor then!! ::saber::


Very funny, no. Your faith has to be Greek Christian Orthodox, speak either Russian or Ukrainian or both, make decent living but not rich and not be a weenie.. if your heritage is not Kozak, you will be hazed.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> When you are done are you going to siege us on horseback and then sack Rome?


You think you're funny now; but when TG is walking through the middle of a herd of zombies like it was a day at the beach, you're going to swallow those jokes and walk very quietly right behind her.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

You guys are hilarious. I woke up in ridiculous pain, my shoulders and arms are barely usable. There is no better workout. If I can get better at this, I'll be worried a lot less.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Confused this a prep or hobby.


----------

